# Venus-Laowa 85mm Macro for RF



## Chaitanya (Nov 29, 2021)

This lens is supposed to be announced today for multiple FF MILC mounts.








Here is the new Venus Optics Laowa 85mm F5.6 Macro 2:1 full-frame mirrorless macro lens for E, Z, R, and M mounts - Photo Rumors


Here are some leaked pictures of the upcoming Laowa 85mm f/5.6 macro mirrorless lens for E, Z, R, and M mounts from Venus Optics: Check out the Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals from Venus Optics: No related posts.




photorumors.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 29, 2021)

Here is one of the 1st review of this lens:


----------

